# What is the best network A/V receiver on the market?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to control it from my iPhone, it doesn't need to be high dollar


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The "best AVR" is subjective and depends on your needs; it also depends on your budget. Can you give us an idea as to how much you can spend and the associated equipment? 

FWIW- Denon, Onkyo, Marantz, Yamaha and Pioneer are all very popular here. If your main interest is home theater, Onkyo is hard to beat for the money. If you are interested in stereo (2-channel) as well as HT, you _might_ want to go for Denon or Marantz.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I need low power 80 watts

2 channel

I'm going to use it to play in 6 rooms through an audio router

I want something I can access easy with my iPhone


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

easytim said:


> I need low power 80 watts
> 
> 2 channel
> 
> ...


Hello,
Network AVR's are now available even in really low price points. Most brands offer an iPad/iPhone App for controlling these AVR's. The Onkyo App is quite good as is the Denon/Marantz, Yamaha, etc. I think the Yamaha Avantage RX-A2010 would be a good choice as Yamaha makes exceptionally reliable AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

easytim said:


> I need low power 80 watts
> 
> 2 channel
> 
> ...


FWIW- you can not have too much power; at least it's hard to have too much. Most damage to speakers like a blown tweeter is caused by too _little_ power, not too much. You are much better-off having more power than you think that you need than too little.

Also, I believe that most new AVRs are compatible with iPads/iPhones; you can always check online. You may have to buy a dock, but some come with the dock.

I am also a fan of Yamaha AVRs. Yamaha was a brand that "we" (the company/people for whom I worked) sold years ago, and I found them to be quite reliable and to offer great SQ.


----------



## jumby181 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just replaced an older onkyo that was damaged from a lightning strike with a denon avr-1912. got it from accessories4less as a denon factory refurb with a 1 year warranty for $299. the newer onkyos seemed to be having a lot of issues when i was cruising forums looking for a new avr so i decided to try the denon and i love it. found an app to control it from my droid, it does airplay. couldn't be happier to be honest.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jumby, what are your thoughts on the 1912 now that you have had it for a week or so. I haven't ordered from A4Less before but look at them often, their prices just seem to good to pass up. I am looking to upgrade from a 15 year old kenwood receiver to something with a little more juice to run 2 sets of outdoor speakers.


----------



## jumby181 (Sep 9, 2012)

absolutely satisfied with it after about a month.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I decided on this http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Pioneer+Receivers/VSX-1022-K

Pioneer 1022 - $279.00 delivered from NewEgg


----------

